# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  [Hỏi] Driver Brush DC Motor

## duonghoang

---  Chào các bác, em dự định làm thử driver DC nên lên đây mong được sự góp ý của các bác.
---  Em thấy nhiều bác đã làm về driver cho DC motor nên em xin ý kiến tham khảo các bác về phần cứng của mạch.


+++ Thứ nhất là mạch driver cho Fet, trước giờ em đã thử với mấy con kích fet của IR2110, IR2184, IR2101 nói chung chạy được nhưng lâu lâu vẫn cháy, đầu vào PWM 2 chiều em đều qua mạch logic nên cũng đảm bảo ko trùng dẫn. Thông thường cháy những con đệm IR trước rồi mới cháy fet, nhưng em vẫn chưa hiểu tại sao nhưgnx con này lại dễ chết dữ vậy?.



+++ Như các bác chọn tụ và diode Bootstrap như thế nào thì mới hợp lý, có cái AN của IR nhưng em vẫn chưa hiểu lắm về cách tính toán.

+++ Các mạch công suất khác em thấy người ta dùng mấy con IR này nhiều để làm driver cho Fet, ko biết là em sai về những vấn đề gì, mong các bác góp ý kiến giúp em.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Bác tăng con R2, R4, R7, R9 lên 330ohm thử kết quả trước đi  :Wink: .
Áp cho driver bác thử ở 13V (không cao hơn và không thấp hơn) thử đi. Chống chỉ định nguồn này dùng ổn áp xung.
Nếu không có sốc điện thì em thấy ngược lại (chết Fet trước kéo theo chết driver).
Bác dùng driver IR thì PWM thế nào cho nó trùng dẫn được, có trùng dẫn hay không là do con IR thôi.
Thanks.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Gamo

Bác Dương Hoàng chạy hiệu điện thế bao nhiêu? Dòng bao nhiêu?

Mình trước kia cũng dùng IR2184S, nhưng sau đó chuyển qua con này FAN7093.pdf, thấy đỡ mất công hơn IR2184S mà khá là trâu, đủ protection.

----------

duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Bác tăng con R2, R4, R7, R9 lên 330ohm thử kết quả trước đi .
> Áp cho driver bác thử ở 13V (không cao hơn và không thấp hơn) thử đi. Chống chỉ định nguồn này dùng ổn áp xung.
> Nếu không có sốc điện thì em thấy ngược lại (chết Fet trước kéo theo chết driver).
> Bác dùng driver IR thì PWM thế nào cho nó trùng dẫn được, có trùng dẫn hay không là do con IR thôi.
> Thanks.


--- Em thử thì chạy bình thường bác, nhưng về lâu dài thì ko ổn định. Em đang chạy thử ở áp 40V, lâu lâu lại cháy. Do em kích xung 2 chiều liên tục, như theo chiều quay nào mà duty bên đó thay đổi theo, em nghĩ kích liên tục như vậy sẽ sinh ra điện áp ngược phản hồi mà ko triệt tiêu được thì sẽ làm chết mấy con fet và driver, em cũng có mạch snubber và mấy con diode chống dòng ngược vào nhưng vẫn vậy, thực tế thì gắn thêm vậy thôi chứ ko có đồ đo cũng chả biết thế nào.








> Bác Dương Hoàng chạy hiệu điện thế bao nhiêu? Dòng bao nhiêu?
> 
> Mình trước kia cũng dùng IR2184S, nhưng sau đó chuyển qua con này FAN7093.pdf, thấy đỡ mất công hơn IR2184S mà khá là trâu, đủ protection.


Em tính làm Fet ngoài rồi phát triển dần dần các tính năng khác, như sau này nâng áp lên thì chọn Fet khác, mấy con tích hợp em thấy điện áp nó ko cao lắm. Mà bác mua con này ở đâu vậy bác Gamo?

----------


## anhxco

Hi bác!

Mình làm công suất nhỏ và không cầu kì nên em thấy giờ cứ google là hay nhất. tham khảo reference design, hay application note.
Việc tính toán đúng thì khá phức tạp, tụ bostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
- Tụ boostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
- Tụ boostrap dùng lớn lớn chút, và tốt nhất dùng tụ Low ESR ( tantalum chẳng hạn hay ceramic thì càng tốt  :Big Grin: ).
- Diod thì chú ý là lạoi cho cao tần, dòng thì tuỳ vào luợng và lạoi FET bác sử dụng ( e nghĩ tầm 1A là tốt rồi).
- Dead time nếu bác đã control bằng mạch ngoài rồi thì k sao, còn nếu k muốn chắc ăn bác nên chọn mấy con driver có sẵn chức năng control dead time.

Em thấy bác NS có sản phẩm rồi, bác nên tham khảo bác ấy là hay nhất à.
@Ga con: 
-Bác cho e hỏi chút là vì sao mình lại phải tăng mấy con R đó lên cao thế ạ?
- Vì sao chống chỉ định nguồn xung?
- "Bác dùng driver IR thì PWM thế nào cho nó trùng dẫn được, có trùng dẫn hay không là do con IR thôi." <= câu này e chưa hiểu lắm, bác giải thích dùm cho e rõ chút ạ


Thanks

----------

duonghoang, Ga con

----------


## nhatson

> Hi bác!
> 
> Mình làm công suất nhỏ và không cầu kì nên em thấy giờ cứ google là hay nhất. tham khảo reference design, hay application note.
> Việc tính toán đúng thì khá phức tạp, tụ bostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
> - Tụ boostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
> - Tụ boostrap dùng lớn lớn chút, và tốt nhất dùng tụ Low ESR ( tantalum chẳng hạn hay ceramic thì càng tốt ).
> - Diod thì chú ý là lạoi cho cao tần, dòng thì tuỳ vào luợng và lạoi FET bác sử dụng ( e nghĩ tầm 1A là tốt rồi).
> - Dead time nếu bác đã control bằng mạch ngoài rồi thì k sao, còn nếu k muốn chắc ăn bác nên chọn mấy con driver có sẵn chức năng control dead time.
> 
> ...


mấy con IR lái nửa cầu 1 ngõ vào có build in DEAD TIME, 1 số con có chân để điều chỉnh DEAD TIME, nhưng mình cần biết thời gian đóng có đủ nhanh ko, nó phải nhanh hơn thời gian đóng

lời khuyên của em là xác định FET + FET drive , mạch layout cụ thế, các tính toán mang tính tương đối thôi và tham khảo là chính, cái cần hơn là OSC, có dkien nữa thì phải có HV diff probe và Current probe
đầu tiên là có R gate thôi, dioed // rgate cần hay ko là do kết quả đo mình quyết định

trước em làm cú muốn mở thật nhah đóng thật nhanh , kết quả là switching noise , đóng mở fet thì đạt mà.. noise làm ảnh hưởng hệ thống  :Smile: 

tụ bosstrap thì như cụ anhxco nói , low ESR chắc mắc, tụ hoá// ceramic cũng okies, nếu dùng tụ SMT multilayer thì nhớ dùng type X7R hoặc NPO

----------

duonghoang, Ga con

----------


## nhatson

> Hi bác!
> 
> Mình làm công suất nhỏ và không cầu kì nên em thấy giờ cứ google là hay nhất. tham khảo reference design, hay application note.
> Việc tính toán đúng thì khá phức tạp, tụ bostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
> - Tụ boostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
> - Tụ boostrap dùng lớn lớn chút, và tốt nhất dùng tụ Low ESR ( tantalum chẳng hạn hay ceramic thì càng tốt ).
> - Diod thì chú ý là lạoi cho cao tần, dòng thì tuỳ vào luợng và lạoi FET bác sử dụng ( e nghĩ tầm 1A là tốt rồi).
> - Dead time nếu bác đã control bằng mạch ngoài rồi thì k sao, còn nếu k muốn chắc ăn bác nên chọn mấy con driver có sẵn chức năng control dead time.
> 
> ...


mấy con IR lái nửa cầu 1 ngõ vào có build in DEAD TIME, 1 số con có chân để điều chỉnh DEAD TIME, nhưng mình cần biết thời gian đóng có đủ nhanh ko, nó phải nhanh hơn thời gian đóng. lời khuyên của em là xác định FET + FET drive , mạch layout cụ thế, các tính toán mang tính tương đối thôi và tham khảo là chính, cái cần hơn là OSC, có dkien nữa thì phải có HV diff probe và Current probe

trước em làm cú muốn mở thật nhah đóng thật nhanh , kết quả là switching noise , đóng mở fet thì đạt mà.. noise làm ảnh hưởng hệ thống  :Smile: 
tụ bosstrap thì như cụ anhxco nói , low ESR chắc mắc, tụ hoá// ceramic cũng okies, nếu dùng tụ SMT multilayer thì nhớ dùng type X7R hoặc NPO

đầu tiên là có R gate thôi, dioed // rgate cần hay ko là do kết quả đo mình quyết định, cứ khởi đầu đơn giản nhất có thể, sau đó bị gì... mình mới thêm lkien để giải quyết vấn đề
với động cơ DC, em đề xuất fet dạng to265 như IRFP150/IRFP250

----------


## Ga con

> Hi bác!
> @Ga con: 
> -Bác cho e hỏi chút là vì sao mình lại phải tăng mấy con R đó lên cao thế ạ?
> - Vì sao chống chỉ định nguồn xung?
> - "Bác dùng driver IR thì PWM thế nào cho nó trùng dẫn được, có trùng dẫn hay không là do con IR thôi." <= câu này e chưa hiểu lắm, bác giải thích dùm cho e rõ chút ạ
> 
> 
> Thanks


Dạ bác cứ thử rồi báo em kết quả là được ạ :Wink: . Có cái em giải thích được, có cái không. Mà áp dụng cho trường hợp này thôi nhé, trường hợp khác em sẽ tính khác.
Thực tế thì từ 2006 em đã thương mại driver servo, còn dùng IR2184 này thì em có sản phẩm công suất lớn nhất 2kW (cho motor Fanuc 5M) nhưng đã ngưng sản xuất lâu rồi, sau này em thay hết IR bằng Opto driver (PC923/922) do làm được cái nguồn xung nhiều đầu ra, còn việc dừng sx do nhu cầu ít + FET STE100N20/STE70NM60 cũ khó kiếm quá, có đợt e gom được ~150con, làm được hơn hai chục cái rồi hết hàng, giờ mua không ra + đắt quá :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ bác cứ thử rồi báo em kết quả là được ạ. Có cái em giải thích được, có cái không. Mà áp dụng cho trường hợp này thôi nhé, trường hợp khác em sẽ tính khác.
> Thực tế thì từ 2006 em đã thương mại driver servo, còn dùng IR2184 này thì em có sản phẩm công suất lớn nhất 2kW (cho motor Fanuc 5M) nhưng đã ngưng sản xuất lâu rồi, sau này em thay hết IR bằng Opto driver (PC923/922) do làm được cái nguồn xung nhiều đầu ra, còn việc dừng sx do nhu cầu ít + FET STE100N20/STE70NM60 cũ khó kiếm quá, có đợt e gom được ~150con, làm được hơn hai chục cái rồi hết hàng, giờ mua không ra + đắt quá.
> Thanks.


em cũng thik mấy con lái dạng opto, có điều.... nếu làm hàng bán được 2/3 giá hàng G7 mới đu theo được

PS cụ ga con  chủ theard chưa đu theo csuat, giờ chỉ cần mạch cs vừa mà ko tèo , qua được màn nì cụ ấy đu công suất hay ko thì tuỳ

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Ga con

> - Tụ boostrap liên quan nhiều đến thông số FET mình sử dụng nên e nghĩ cứ điều 1 mà làm, e chỉ thấy có 1 số lưu ý:
> - Tụ boostrap dùng lớn lớn chút, và tốt nhất dùng tụ Low ESR ( tantalum chẳng hạn hay ceramic thì càng tốt ).
> - Diod thì chú ý là lạoi cho cao tần, dòng thì tuỳ vào luợng và lạoi FET bác sử dụng ( e nghĩ tầm 1A là tốt rồi).
> - Dead time nếu bác đã control bằng mạch ngoài rồi thì k sao, còn nếu k muốn chắc ăn bác nên chọn mấy con driver có sẵn chức năng control dead time.


- Tụ thì em thấy không cần low ESR, chỉ cần loại ít rò. Thực tế do FET mình mua đa số loại hàng chợ, hoặc cũ nên dòng rò GS lớn hơn tính toán. Tụ boostrap em dùng toàn ~ 10uF.
- Con Diode 4148 trong trường hợp này dùng OK.
- Deadtime trong trường hợp này so con IR + RG quyết định.

Em chỉ comment cho case cụ thể này thôi. Còn thiết kế khác thì em comment khác.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nhưng nếu mình dùng opto lái thì áp của opto phải cao hơn áp MOSFET, đúng ko bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, nhưng nếu mình dùng opto lái thì áp của opto phải cao hơn áp MOSFET, đúng ko bác?


1.dùng nguồn cách ly 12~15V khác, cũng boostrap
2. tạo ra nguồn Vbus+12V  :Smile: 
cụ gacon làm được cái nguồn xung nhiù ngõ ra nên pan optop này có vẻ là tốt nhất

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> em cũng thik mấy con lái dạng opto, có điều.... nếu làm hàng bán được 2/3 giá hàng G7 mới đu theo được


Em cũng mua hàng cũ thôi bác  :Wink: . Trước em gom ở chợ NT được 400con PC923 (mua lẻ 9k/con, mua sỉ 7k/con), còn hàng chính hãng thì chắc không có giá dưới 3,5$/con.

Em nói thế để bác ấy yên tâm mà xài thôi ạ, đừng có lung lay ý chí  :Wink: .

THanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> Ủa, nhưng nếu mình dùng opto lái thì áp của opto phải cao hơn áp MOSFET, đúng ko bác?


Tính toán + thực tế chứng minh: với nguồn cấp cho driver khác nhau thì dead time cần thiết sẽ khác nhau (con driver có đặc tuyến, chẳng hạn với dòng 200ma thì rise 100V/us, fall 200V/us).  Do đó em phải fix cái này trước để tính toán cái tiếp theo. Bên trên em mới nói fix 13V không hơn không kém (15V sẽ cần deadtime lớn hơn, 12V có thể không đủ áp kích GS 10V nếu trường hợp có rò rỉ tụ hay FET, do áp tại tụ boostrap thấp hơn áp này ~ >1V).

Áp cấp cho opto drive cũng bình thường thôi bác, cao hơn áp tính toán tại GS ~ 2-3V. Các loại opto ngoài ưu điểm cách ly còn chịu được áp cao(đến 30-35V), kích tốt cho IGBT và BJT công suất (loại IGBT cần áp ngược khi tắt, thường áp kích 15V, áp tắt -6V tổng cộng 21V ; cho BJT công suất áp kích 6V,  ngược 3V).

Em không phải người giỏi tính toán, mà thực tế cháy nổ nó dạy em thế ạ.
Thanks.

----------

anhxco, duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Dạ bác cứ thử rồi báo em kết quả là được ạ. Có cái em giải thích được, có cái không. Mà áp dụng cho trường hợp này thôi nhé, trường hợp khác em sẽ tính khác.
> Thực tế thì từ 2006 em đã thương mại driver servo, còn dùng IR2184 này thì em có sản phẩm công suất lớn nhất 2kW (cho motor Fanuc 5M) nhưng đã ngưng sản xuất lâu rồi, sau này em thay hết IR bằng Opto driver (PC923/922) do làm được cái nguồn xung nhiều đầu ra, còn việc dừng sx do nhu cầu ít + FET STE100N20/STE70NM60 cũ khó kiếm quá, có đợt e gom được ~150con, làm được hơn hai chục cái rồi hết hàng, giờ mua không ra + đắt quá.
> Thanks.


Đợt em cũng xài cách này nhưng làm cái nguồn ko ổn định cho lắm, ko biết sao kêu te te cả ngày ớn quá rồi bỏ luôn @@. Bác Ga con cho em góp ý cái mạch này với  :Smile: .

----------


## Ga con

> Đợt em cũng xài cách này nhưng làm cái nguồn ko ổn định cho lắm, ko biết sao kêu te te cả ngày ớn quá rồi bỏ luôn @@. Bác Ga con cho em góp ý cái mạch này với .


Em không làm kiểu này mà dùng con IR2153. Set osc ~ 50kHz. Ngõ ra mỗi kênh đều có ổn áp đơn giản (trans + zener + tụ).
Kêu tete là do biến thế chưa chuẩn. Bác dùng lõi EI kín hay chêm/mài để hở trụ?.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

to cụ duonghoang + cụ gamo, em có thể viện trợ cac cụ 20pcs ir2110 used, cụ phải test qua trước khi gắn mạch
muốn thử với irIC 2110 thì hú em



b.r

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks cụ! Để em test lại đống IR2184S & IR2302 ở nhà trước xem sao (xin xỏ cụ hoài, áy náy quá  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ga con

Con IR2110 dùng ngon do dòng lớn. Trước em cũng dùng rất ngon khi kích mấy em FET có Cis lớn.
Có điều con này không có deadtime control, phải control bằng linh kiện hoặc soft ngoài.
Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

Thanks bác Nhatson, lục lại em vẫn đang còn dư vài em hồi còn làm driver step, để đem ra thử lại xem sao.

----------


## Mr.L

Thấy góc trên cái hình.. bác duonghoang tàng trữ hàng nóng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------

